# Boehner's vow to repeal healthcare reform



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

We all heard Republican House Majority Leader John Boehner state his goal to use the new Republican strength in Congress to repeal Obamacare. If you have paying attention to the news, you also know that while Democrats want to keep the Bush tax cuts, the Republicans are digging in their heels and vowing to not extend the tax cuts unless there are special provisions for those in the highest income brackets.

On both issues, Republicans cite the recent elections and a mandate given to them by the people. The only problem with that argument is that they assumed too much.

A recent McClatchy Newspapers-Marist poll indicates that a majority of Americans want to keep the health care law. A majority of Americans want to also keep the Bush tax cuts in place as is. A story has been pasted below. More specifics on the poll can be found here: http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2010/11/22/104152/poll-majority-of-americans-want.html.

Now we can sit back and see whether the Republicans are any more representive of the public's wishes than the Democrats.



> 51 percent of Americans want to keep or expand health care law
> Published: Tuesday, November 23, 2010, 4:00 AM
> McClatchy-Tribune News Service
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> recent McClatchy Newspapers-Marist poll indicates that a majority of Americans want to keep the health care law.


Every other (credible) poll says it's 70% want to repeal health care. Thank God, it looks like only 30% of this nation are freeloaders. I would say the guy that did that poll set it up to come out that way or they are simply liars. No beating around the bush the author knows no truth and has no integrity.



> We all heard Republican House Majority Leader John Boehner state his goal to use the new Republican strength in Congress to repeal Obamacare.


Good for him, I like him better all the time.



> Now we can sit back and see whether the Republicans are any more representive of the public's wishes than the Democrats.


They will represent the American people if they listen to what the Tea Party told them during the election. Sixty democrats bit the dust and it was the American people revolting against the democrats. Dorgan was smart enough to know he had had it, but Pomeroy wasn't that smart. Conrad will be the next to go unless he gets smart and doesn't run like Dorgan. His sweet loan deals will come back to bite him.



> On both issues, Republicans cite the recent elections and a mandate given to them by the people. The only problem with that argument is that they assumed too much.


Well, if they think it told them the country was sick of democrats they will not have assumed to much. If they think the American people want as much of Obama, Nancy, and Harry's work undone as possible they will not have assumed to much. BigDaddy perhaps you didn't understand the message that was sent last election. It appears the democrats in Washington didn't understand it, maybe you too didn't get it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Plainsman:

I would have made some cash if I would have bet what your response would have been. It was predictable... don't agree with the message, then the message must be wrong or the messenger must be a "liberal".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> Plainsman:
> 
> I would have made some cash if I would have bet what your response would have been. It was predictable... don't agree with the message, then the message must be wrong or the messenger must be a "liberal".


Well I would hope I was predictable. I am consistent. Also, I am not surprised some liberal is making up goof ball stuff like people want the health care bill to survive. Nothing could be further from the truth. Watch the news and you will find that every other poll shows at minimum 60 % wanting the health care bill repealed. You have one poll, and I have seen at least ten that say the opposite. Who would you think I will believe. A liberal slant that says we want the health care bill, or two conservative and eight liberal slanted polls that say we want it repealed. Kind of simple isn't it?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I posted a story that I found today with a poll that indicated one thing, and you say that there are numerous polls to the contrary. Post 'em up so that we can take a look at them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> I posted a story that I found today with a poll that indicated one thing, and you say that there are numerous polls to the contrary. Post 'em up so that we can take a look at them.


I listened to the news on TV. I can look for some for you, but it's old news now. I found them on the Drudge Report right after the election. There was at least one new one every day for a week.

Go google repeal Obamacare. You will find both sides of the argument there. However, you will find it's ten to one for repeal, and not just because you google repeal. If you don't want to do that just google Obamacare. Or health care bill etc. The country is rising up against it and you don't know it??? There goes my opinion that at least liberals keep abreast of things.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

BD, take away 75%(OR SO) OF THE TRASH THAT VOTED FOR HIM.. YOU KNOW, THE ONES THAT HAVE NEVER VOTED BEFORE HE WAS IN THE RUNNING :wink: AND OBAMA CARE WOULD BE WAY MORE APPOSED AS FOR. sorry for the cap locks


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> The country is rising up against it and you don't know it??? There goes my opinion that at least liberals keep abreast of things.


I know that there are people opposed to healthcare reform. I know that there are some that are vocally opposed to healthcare reform. However, to be fair, I don't know if that is a very vocal minority or whether it represents the majority of people.

As evidenced by the town hall meetings on the issue, conservatives used the opportunity to shout down any discussion on the topic, so I also don't know why they are specifically opposed or what specific parts of the legislation that they like or dislike. No intelligence debate... no attempt to understand the topic or opposing view... THAT is why many people are opposed to Obamacare... they never got an opportunity to learn much about it, so that knee jerk reaction is to stay opposed until you learn otherwise.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Here is a list of eight polls.....

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls ... html#polls


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

"McClatchy Newspapers-Marist poll" This poll was conducted by a college research group and they will not make public the questions that they asked in the poll.

ll: Majority of Americans want to keep health care law
By STEVEN THOMMA
McClatchy Newspapers
More News

WASHINGTON | A majority of Americans want Congress to keep the new health care law or actually expand it, despite Republican claims that they have a mandate from the people to kill it, according to a new McClatchy Newspapers-Marist poll.

The post-election survey showed that 51 percent of registered voters want to keep the law or change it to do more, while 44 percent want to change it to do less or repeal it altogether.

Driving support for the law: Voters by margins of 2-1 or greater want to keep some of its best-known benefits, such as barring insurers from denying coverage for pre-existing conditions. One thing they don't like: the mandate that everyone must buy insurance.

At the same time, the survey showed that a majority of voters side with the Democrats on another hot-button issue, extending the Bush era tax cuts that are set to expire Dec. 31 only for families making less than $250,000.

The poll also showed the country split over ending the "don't ask, don't tell" policy prohibiting gays and lesbians from serving openly in the military, with 47 percent favoring its repeal and 48 percent opposing it.

The results signal a more complicated and challenging political landscape for Republicans in Congress than their sweeping midterm wins suggested.

Far from the all-or-nothing positions staked out by politicians and pundits, Americans are more divided about the health care law.

On the side favoring it, 16 percent of registered voters want to let it stand as is.

And 35 percent want to change it to do more. Among groups with pluralities who want to expand it: women, minorities, people younger than 45, Democrats, liberals, Northeasterners and those making less than $50,000 a year.

Lining up against the law, 11 percent want to amend it to rein it in; 33 percent want to repeal it. Among groups with pluralities favoring repeal: men, whites, those older than 45, those making more than $50,000 annually, conservatives, Republicans and tea party supporters.

Independents, who swung to the Republicans in the Nov. 2 elections, are evenly divided on how to handle the health care law, with 36 percent for repealing it and 12 percent for restraining it - a total of 48 percent negative - while 34 percent want to expand it and 14 percent want to leave it as is - also totaling 48 percent.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Hunter_58346:

You highlighted a couple of paragraphs in the story in red font. I assume that this was to make a point. What point are you trying to convey?

Is it that most people pushing for health care reform are lower-income, minorities, women, or younger Americans? Is this surprising? After all, these are the groups that typically work jobs that do not offer health insurance.

Or, is it that old, rich White guys and conservatives think that the current system is just fine? Is this surprising? I think it is because these folks will usually have a job with health insurance benefits or they own stock in health care-related companies. Why wouldn't they want to maintain the status quo?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It isn't the governments job to be our mother, caretaker, and babysitter. The government is to keep an army to protect us (liberals don't like that) and to guarantee us the freedom to seek liberty and the pursuit of happiness. The government has got into other things simply to buy of the lazy for votes. They do that for control. The government will always try to grow and gain more and more control. It is the responsibility of citizens to always be vigilant and keep government in control. Like Benjamin 
Franklin said when he was asked by a lady "what kind of government have you given us" he replied " a republic madam if you can keep it". Liberals keep trying to destroy it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

"It was once said that the moral test of government is how that government treats those who are in the dawn of life, the children; those who are in the twilight of life, the elderly; and those who are in the shadows of life, the sick, the needy and the handicapped."
Hubert H. Humphrey


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Actually my point was that this poll was conducted by a college research group, and how they came up with the red high lighted responses.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Has anyone seen or even know all the laws or regulations that were/are in that bill???

If so please post an outline or bullet points. We don't know the depth of all that is in there. So how can any poll even be conducted???


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Exactly!! NBC interviewed a prominent Dem and asked him(I cant remember his name) if he had read the bill in its entirety and his response was no but he was sure that someone on his staff certainly had!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One of the first things they teach children in elementary school is "read the directions". Now we have a congress with members so incompetent they pass bills without reading them. Nancy numb head said they had to pass it to find out what's in it. It's like wondering if your food contains poison and eating it to find out. What a bunch of fools. We know so little about this bill that anyone who supports it is a fool. A childish fool at that. I would recommend they redo third grade.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Exactly!! NBC interviewed a prominent Dem and asked him(I cant remember his name) if he had read the bill in its entirety and his response was no but he was sure that someone on his staff certainly had!!


Could have been Reid,Pelosi,Dorgan,Conrad or Pooperboy for that matter, it applies to all of them.

When one looks at a poll, you really have to look at the people they sample. For example when Rasmussen did the polling in ND, giving Berg the lead of about 10% just prior to the election, the sampling of people was very diverse. Other polls where not showing Pomeroy with the edge. The election day results showed again that Rasmussen was pretty close. They got Nevada correct as well, stating prior to the election that if Dem's turned out for Harry, he would win. If they did not Angle held a slight lead.

My point only is that polls are only as good as the questions and the effort to sample a true balance of the populace. Of the polls I have looked at that show people in favor of keeping Nobama Care or expanding it. The sampling of populace is not reflective of the US. It is biased toward a favorable rating. Nothing the matter with that if you understand this.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

zogman said:


> Has anyone seen or even know all the laws or regulations that were/are in that bill???
> 
> If so please post an outline or bullet points.  We don't know the depth of all that is in there. So how can any poll even be conducted???


Big Daddy your poll number is completely wrong.

Here is a Rasmussen Poll from today, 11/29/10. 58% to 37% want the bill repealed. That is nowhere close to your 51% approval.
http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/americans-want-and-expect-repeal_519758.html

As mentioned above, almost none of our reps know what is in it. What is interesting about this is how much of the HC bill actually will stand when it goes to the high court. I don't know if repealing it is the best answer, tweaking it and adding some of the provisions would be the way to go IMO. Tort reform for sure, prescription help, etc.

I hope Boehner and repubs are smart enough to see how much of the bill is legal before they go out and destroy it. It would be much easier politically to let the Supreme Court tear it, or parts of it, up first


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> It's like wondering if your food contains poison and eating it to find out. What a bunch of fools. .


Wish the liberals where like that.


----------

